# Rough idle at stop lights - Multiple dealerships no fix



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been having an issue with my Cruze idling rough when I come up to stop lights. The RPM's dive randomly to the point it nearly stalls (see video below). It doesn't do it at every stop it's completely random regardless of length of time driven. I've taken it to numerous dealership 5 times now and everyone says the same thing if it doesn't post a code we can't fix it (of course it won't do it when they are riding in the car.) Anybody have a suggestion?


https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=B07D3CCAC26BD581!45666&authkey=!AKWBTZfi1Y-K6CQ&ithint=video%2c.mp4

(that's not my car running like crap in the background)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Was your foot off the throttle the entire time the car was stopped and is the engine warmed up? I have to ask but I am assuming the answer is yes.

Assuming the answer to the above is yes I'll point out first that 700 RPM is a steady engine speed sitting at a stop light with the engine idling. Now for possible causes:

If the engine isn't warmed up (even when it's 100 outside the engine still needs a little time to warm up) you could be seeing the transition from "choke" open loop mode to normal closed loop idle.

Inconsistently gapped spark plugs. They should be gapped between 0.028 and 0.032". If you're tuned the gap should be 0.026 and 0.028". Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-engine-transmission/6722-diy-re-gap-factory-spark-plugs.html for information on how to check and regap them.

If this doesn't fix the idle I would suspect a fouled injector or vacuum leak. For the fouled injector run a can of BG-40 fuel system cleaner through your tank. Run your tank to the low fuel warning light and then fill up with Shell vPower Premium and put the fuel system cleaner in the gas tank. A single bad tank of gas is all it takes to foul the fuel system.

Depending on when your car was made you could have the old style PCV valve/crankshaft cover, which is known problem and has been redesigned. This part is covered under the 5 yr/100,000 mile power train warranty and when it fails the car will throw a code.


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I had driven the car about 30 mins at the time of that video and my foot was completely off the gas. I could drive it 5 mins and have it happen or drive 45 mins then have it happen. I have had one of the injectors looked at (I think reseated) when I got the car it was a TSB. I'm thinking it may be the injector which I have mentioned to the numerous dealerships. I'll try some of these out and mention them (especially the PCV valve/crankshaft cover) to the dealership I'm going to Saturday


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Whenever I have those symptoms with different cars it's usually a spark plug, wires, and/or distributor cap issue (Cruze has spark units so that's ruled out). Cheapest thing to check would be spark plugs and gap or just replace them


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

stock intake or aftermarket? .....just curious


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bluefirestarter said:


> I had driven the car about 30 mins at the time of that video and my foot was completely off the gas. I could drive it 5 mins and have it happen or drive 45 mins then have it happen. I have had one of the injectors looked at (I think reseated) when I got the car it was a TSB. I'm thinking it may be the injector which I have mentioned to the numerous dealerships. I'll try some of these out and mention them (especially the PCV valve/crankshaft cover) to the dealership I'm going to Saturday


Hey there,

I apologize for these concerns with your Cruze. Please feel free to send a PM our way if any further assistance is needed. We will be looking forward to your updates after your appointment on Saturday.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

So they finally figured out what was wrong with my car lastSaturday after going to so many dealerships. They have to replace the clutchplates (1-2-3-4) in my transmission to fix the rough idle at stop (PI0928B).They told me they’ll need the car at least 2 days and give me a rental caruntil it is fixed. I can’t say I’m very happy having a car with 35k miles andhaving to have the transmission worked on. Ugg


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

bluefirestarter said:


> So they finally figured out what was wrong with my car lastSaturday after going to so many dealerships. They have to replace the clutchplates (1-2-3-4) in my transmission to fix the rough idle at stop (PI0928B).They told me they’ll need the car at least 2 days and give me a rental caruntil it is fixed. I can’t say I’m very happy having a car with 35k miles andhaving to have the transmission worked on. Ugg


I say you are very fortunate to have new clutch packs in a car with 35k. Assuming they are installed correctly and no other problems exist with the unit, you could look at this as getting a potential extra 35k out of your transmission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't seen that PI since the 2011 model year. No wonder the other dealership didn't think of this. They read the description of the problem and then threw it out because it says "2011" and not 2013.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bluefirestarter said:


> So they finally figured out what was wrong with my car lastSaturday after going to so many dealerships. They have to replace the clutchplates (1-2-3-4) in my transmission to fix the rough idle at stop (PI0928B).They told me they’ll need the car at least 2 days and give me a rental caruntil it is fixed. I can’t say I’m very happy having a car with 35k miles andhaving to have the transmission worked on. Ugg


Hey there,

I apologize for the inconvenience with all of this, but I am happy that a dealership was finally able to find the solution to your problem. Was this repair able to bring your Cruze back to normal? Please let us know of your updates with your vehicle performance. We appreciate any feedback!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I've never heard of clutch plates causing rough idle. How does that happen exactly? Is it related to a worn throw out bearing that causes drag or warped clutch plate springs or something?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> I've never heard of clutch plates causing rough idle. How does that happen exactly? Is it related to a worn throw out bearing that causes drag or warped clutch plate springs or something?


The automatic Cruze has a feature that puts the trans into a partial nuetral when at a stop.....a fuel saving trick.
Some of the cars were assembled with clutch plate variences that exceeded the specification.
What happens then is, while stopped, the trans will disengage/reengage about every three to five seconds.
The feeling is that of someone bumped the rear of the car.....each time it re-engages.
The operator often describes the feeling as a bump or, in this case, a vibration while stopped.

The repair is replacement of the clutch discs and various apply springs.....

Rob


----------



## Brento72 (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm having a similar issue with my 2014 Cruze LT 1.4l Turbo. when i first start it and come to a stop light feels like it's idling rough (can feel it in the seat) the RPM's dont move at all. If i put it in neutral it idles fine. After it's warmed up it seems to idle fine at stop lights. Spark plug or coil pack or throttle body maybe? Also i did have my intake manifold and pcv valve cover replaced in july of this year. My car has 41500 miles


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

bluefirestarter said:


> So they finally figured out what was wrong with my car lastSaturday after going to so many dealerships. They have to replace the clutchplates (1-2-3-4) in my transmission to fix the rough idle at stop (PI0928B).They told me they’ll need the car at least 2 days and give me a rental caruntil it is fixed. I can’t say I’m very happy having a car with 35k miles andhaving to have the transmission worked on. Ugg


I know this is a really old thread but after owner my 2014 Cruze for 3 years I still have this problem. Intermittent and 2 Dealerships had no clue why or couldn't duplicate it. My Bumper to Bumper expired this past Feb (2019) but I still have the powertrain warranty plus the GMPP. Was this covered 100%?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BlakeCary said:


> I know this is a really old thread but after owner my 2014 Cruze for 3 years I still have this problem. Intermittent and 2 Dealerships had no clue why or couldn't duplicate it. My Bumper to Bumper expired this past Feb (2019) but I still have the powertrain warranty plus the GMPP. Was this covered 100%?


Have you tried switching the gearshift to "manual" at the stop light? If it's what I think it is, switching to manual will stop it, and it's pretty much "proof" of what's wrong.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Have you tried switching the gearshift to "manual" at the stop light? If it's what I think it is, switching to manual will stop it, and it's pretty much "proof" of what's wrong.


Exactly, the past 3 years when it does it I either switch to Neutral or over to Manual to make it stop (just have to remember to switch it back to D when the light changes, a few "Oh crap" moments have happened). Some times it does it worse than others but still 85% of the time it does it.
I have a oil change appointment today at my local dealer so I called to them with the Service Bulletin number and they said they are going to keep my car and give me a loaner while they diagnose. Afterwards I called GM Service to make sure that it would be covered and they said that since my car was build 12/20/2013 and the bulletin says until 8/1/2013 there isnt a flag on my car showing a recall but if the dealer confirms that this IS the problem it will be covered under powertrain warranty. I really hope that its an easy in and out because I know 110% that this is my problem....


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Well........... Dropped my car off yesterday and gave them the printed service bulletin and told them what my car is doing. Got my loaner car and was on my way. Today they called me stating that they could not reproduce the concern and that my car is "running amazing".... I told her that I dont accept that answer cause I know 100% what it is doing cause I drive it daily and I refuse to pay ~$80 for you to just say sorry no idea now pay me and get out. They transferred me to the service manager and he said "sorry, my tech has almost an hour in this and if you want more tech time it will cost you more so you either need to drop off the rental and pay the fee or I will have my tech invest more time and you will pay more".... 
Called up GM service and they are now escalating the issue and a Sr Adviser will contact me in 2 days. Guess I have to pay the fee like a punk and hopefully GM will do something about it later.... 
I was soooooo happy that my car was FINALLY going to be fixed because putting my car in Neutral or Manual at every light is super annoying, and ghetto, and now this.... So sick of all these money hungry dealerships that dont give a **** about you unless your emptying your wallet....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You may need to take a drive with them to show them the problem.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Yesterday on my way to the dealer with my tail between my legs the service manager called me up saying after we spoke he personally went and test drove my car. He said that he does feel the vibration and slight bumping and he believes it is directly related to the service bulliten I stated. He said however my powertrain warranty expired 2 months ago and this would be out of pocket, go figure. Thankfully I purchased the Ally Major Guard Coverage when I got my car so $100 deductible is all I should have to pay.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> Yesterday on my way to the dealer with my tail between my legs the service manager called me up saying after we spoke he personally went and test drove my car. He said that he does feel the vibration and slight bumping and he believes it is directly related to the service bulliten I stated. He said however my powertrain warranty expired 2 months ago and this would be out of pocket, go figure. Thankfully I purchased the Ally Major Guard Coverage when I got my car so $100 deductible is all I should have to pay.


Haven't seen you around in a while, how's it going?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

[/QUOTE]Haven't seen you around in a while, how's it going?[/QUOTE]

Been good man, busy as usual. Winter time in Michigan I dont work on cars so been putting efforts elsewhere. Browsed around on CT every now and then but nothing too serious. How are you?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Haven't seen you around in a while, how's it going?[/QUOTE]

Been good man, busy as usual. Winter time in Michigan I dont work on cars so been putting efforts elsewhere. Browsed around on CT every now and then but nothing too serious. How are you?[/QUOTE]

Wonderful, been itching to start working on the Cruze, but the wife has other ideas!


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

BlakeCary said:


> Yesterday on my way to the dealer with my tail between my legs the service manager called me up saying after we spoke he personally went and test drove my car. He said that he does feel the vibration and slight bumping and he believes it is directly related to the service bulliten I stated. He said however my powertrain warranty expired 2 months ago and this would be out of pocket, go figure. Thankfully I purchased the Ally Major Guard Coverage when I got my car so $100 deductible is all I should have to pay.


Quick update:
Finally got my car back. Problem fixed. Didnt realize how bad it was until now that it doesnt do it anymore. At stop lights it's as smooth as a baby's bottom. Ally protection plan covered the $3100 bill, minus my $100 deductible, and now I'm super happy again!

Thanks for your post, I've spent countless hours researching this problem and now my girl is all better than ever.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

What exactly was the $3100 fix?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

My '93 Grand Am did that (act like it was going to stall at every stop), was the fuel filter.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

smiley said:


> What exactly was the $3100 fix?


Here is the RO.


----------



## marilyn (Apr 27, 2019)

I've had the same problem several times with my 2013 cruze.
Codes always say lean and mechanic changes sensor's or Pcv.
Today I had the updated PCV installed along with the pcv check valve.
I also couldnt kill the engine and pump gas. 
Car didn't want to start back and stalls like its starving for gas.
I had mechanic replace the perge valve.
I researched all this on here.
Run like a new car coming home.
Tomorrow will be the test when I buy gas.


----------



## Phil j (Jan 23, 2021)

bluefirestarter said:


> I've been having an issue with my Cruze idling rough when I come up to stop lights. The RPM's dive randomly to the point it nearly stalls (see video below). It doesn't do it at every stop it's completely random regardless of length of time driven. I've taken it to numerous dealership 5 times now and everyone says the same thing if it doesn't post a code we can't fix it (of course it won't do it when they are riding in the car.) Anybody have a suggestion?
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...66&authkey=!AKWBTZfi1Y-K6CQ&ithint=video,.mp4
> 
> (that's not my car running like crap in the background)


My Chevy Cruze 2013 was doing the same thing I had an appointment at the dealer and decided to cancel I changed the plugs and the coil pack and it cured my problem the same thing yours was doing hope this helps .


----------

